# Canon Scanner Farben falsch

## em_el

Ich habe einen Canon LiDE 20 USB Scanner, der auch soweit funktioniert. Das einzige Problem ist, daß er bei allen Scans zubiel rot drin hat, die farbigen Bilder sind eigentlich kaum zu gebrauchen, aber grau funktioniert. Ist jemandem das Problem oder gar eine Lösung bekannt ? Stört eventuell die TV-Karte, die von SANE auch erkannt wird ?

----------

## geophagus

Ich kenne das Problem. Bei mir ist es allerdings ein Canon 670 U und zuviel blau. Angeblich gibt es bei Sane noch Probleme bei der Kalibrierung. Eine Lösung habe ich leider auch nicht

----------

## kairo

@geophagus: habe mal 'ne bescheidene frage.

wie kriegst du dein canon 670 U überhaupt zum laufen.

ich habe einen canon N 650 U und habe bis jetzt noch keine möglichkeit gefunden?

----------

## em_el

Thx geophagus, dann scheint es immerhin nicht an meinem Setup zu liegen.

@ kairo:

Ich beschreibe mal kurz wie es bei mir ging, das müßte für deinen Scanner ähnlich funktionieren.

1. USB-Scanner Support als Modul in den Kernel

2. emerge xsane

3. /etc/sane.d/plustek.conf anpassen:

[usb] 0x4a9 0x220d

device /dev/usb/scanner0

steht bei mir am Ende, die Werte für Product und Vendor evtl. anpassen.

4. Modul laden: modprobe scanner vendor=0x4a9 product=0x220d

5. sane-find-scanner

Wenn der Scanner gefunden wurde, müßte er auch mit XSane laufen.

----------

## geophagus

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, habe ich es genau so gemacht, wie em_el es beschrieben hat. Vielleicht ist der relevante Teil der Ausgabe von lsmod noch von Interesse.

```

# lsmod

....

uhci      27504   0  (unused)

scanner     9432   0

usbcore   64896   1  [uhci scanner]

....

```

Evtl. brauchst du anstelle von uhci jedoch ohci

----------

## awiesel

Die neueste Version der Sane Backends ist auch nicht schlecht, mit dem Gentoo-Ebuild konnte ich nur mit max.150DPI mit dem N650U scannen und das ziemlich schlecht. Mit dem neueren Plustek-Backend ist die Farbwiedergabe OK und das Scannen mit 600DPI möglich. 

Folgende Zeilen in der modules.conf haben den N650U nutzbar gemacht:

 *Quote:*   

> ### modules-update: start processing /etc/modules.d/usbscanner
> 
> options scanner vendor=0x04a9 product=0x2206
> 
> alias /dev/usb/scanner0 scanner
> ...

 

damit ein normaler Nutzer mit dem Scanner arbeiten kann, erweitert man die devfsd.conf mit einer Datei /etc/devfs.d/usbscanner mit folgendem Inhalt:

 *Quote:*   

> REGISTER        usb/scanner0     PERMISSIONS root.cdrw 660

 

Anstelle von cdrw kann natürlich eine beliebige Gruppe stehen, der der Benutzer angehört. Und damit xsane den Scanner leichter findet, kann man noch einen symbolischen Link /dev/usbscanner anlegen

----------

## geophagus

 *Quote:*   

> Mit dem neueren Plustek-Backend ist die Farbwiedergabe OK und das Scannen mit 600DPI möglich. 

 

Wo hast Du den das Backen her (auf www.plustek.com habe ich nichts gefunden) und wie hast Du es installiert?

 *Quote:*   

> REGISTER usb/scanner0 PERMISSIONS root.cdrw 660

 

Der Hinweis zu devfsd.conf ist gut. Ich würde ihn jedoch wie folgt erweitern:

```

REGISTER   ^usb/scanner0$ PERMISSIONS root.cdrw 660

REGISTER   ^usb/scanner0$ CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname usbscanner

UNREGISTER ^usb/scanner0$ CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink usbscanner

```

Dann kann man sich das manuelle anlegen von /dev/usbscanner sparen. Ausserdem ist dann /dev/usbscanner nur dann vorhanden, wenn der Scanner angeschlossen ist. Die plustek.conf muss man natürlich auch nicht mehr anpassen

----------

## awiesel

Das Plustek-Backend, das den N650U unterstützt, ist mittlerweile Bestandteil der neuesten Sane-Backends in der Version 1.0.11, zu finden dort:

http://panda.mostang.com/sane/

Mit dieser Version kann man sich das Patchen sparen, ansonsten findet man die Version 0.45 des Plustek-Backends bei

http://www.gjaeger.de/scanner/plustek.html

Ich habe mir die Sane-Backends trotzdem mit dem Build 5 des Plustek-Treibers gepatcht. Wenn  ich mir schon die Mühe mache, will ich wenigstens den neuesten Stand haben  :Smile: 

PS:

Ich habe gerade mal ein emerge rsync gemacht, die Version 1.0.11 der Sane-Backends ist mittlerweile als ebuild, wenn auch masked, vorhanden.

----------

## geophagus

Danke   :Very Happy: 

Werd' ich heute abend 'mal ausprobieren. Vielleicht läßt sich der Scanner dann endlich auch unter Linux nutzen

----------

## MrTom

 *em_el wrote:*   

>  Stört eventuell die TV-Karte, die von SANE auch erkannt wird ?

 

Hab bei mir auch einen Lide20 und das gleiche Problem wie du. Allerdings keine TV-Karte.  Backend ist bei mir 1.0.11. Treiber sind von der gleichen Seite wie die von awiesel.

----------

